# na toll



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Dez. 2018)

Hi,

war gerade mal im Garten um zu schauen was nach dem vielen Regen der letzen Tage meine ganzen Aussaaten so machen

und

"alles voller Keime" (sogar auch schon bei einigen der erst vor knapp 8 Wochen aus dem Urlaub mit und in die Töpfe gebrachten Kaltkeimern wie __ fleischrote Rosskastanie, Strauchrosskastanie und den echten Kastanien)

jetzt kann man schauen wohin damit wenn es stärkere Fröste geben sollte, das Gewächshaus ist nämlich hin


----------



## Lion (11. Dez. 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> jetzt kann man schauen wohin damit wenn es stärkere Fröste geben sollte, das Gewächshaus ist nämlich hin



somit das Gewächshaus reparieren.  

oder eine dickere durchsichtige Plastikfolie über dem Gewächshaus ziehen.


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Dez. 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> alles voller Keime" (sogar auch schon bei einigen der erst vor knapp 8 Wochen aus dem Urlaub mit und in die Töpfe gebrachten Kaltkeimern wie __ fleischrote Rosskastanie, Strauchrosskastanie und den echten Kastanien)


Habe seit zwei Wochen, Pekannuss, Wallnuss (aus der Supermarkt Nusstüte) und die bis jetzt nicht gekeimten Gingo- und Kornelkierschensamen nach draußen gebracht. Mal schauen ob sich was im Frühjahr was rührt. 
Die jungen Bäume habe ich in den Stall gebracht....


----------



## Biotopfan (12. Dez. 2018)

Ohhh, das sieht ja toll aus Totto...
Pekannuss? Interessant...ich glaub ich muß auch mal ne Tüte kaufen...

@Knofelkröte: Wenn Du gekeimte rote Kastanien brauchen kannst, melde Dich im Frühjahr. Ich hab wie immer die wenigen Kastanien, die von unserer runterfallen eingesammelt und an einer Stelle abgelegt, wo sie die Eichhörnchen holen können.
Im Frühjahr topfe ich dann wieder ein paar keimende Kastanien ein, zum Verschenken.
  
Das is mein Modell 
VG Monika


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Dez. 2018)

Hi Thorsten,

wie ich sehe haste auch Kastanien dabei. Dafür erscheinen mir die Container wo sie drin sitzen für ihre Pfahlwurzel allerdings etwas zu niedrig

MfG Frank


----------



## Biotopfan (12. Dez. 2018)

Hei, die hohen Töpfe, in denen Himbeeren und Rosen verkauft werden, gehen gut für die ersten 2 Jahre.
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Dez. 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Dafür erscheinen mir die Container wo sie drin sitzen für ihre Pfahlwurzel allerdings etwas zu niedrig


7x7x18cm Töpfe, mehr geht nicht im ersten Jahr. Schau auf dem ersten Bild dann siehst du wie tief die kleinen Töpfe sind. Bzw. Wie tief die Kisten und wie hoch am rand die beginnen.

Rote Kastanien nehme ich auch für den Wald....wenn einer die los werdem möchte. Gerne auch angekeimt. 


Ps, auf welchem Bild hast du die Kastanien entdeckt ? Sind mindestens zwei bei.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Dez. 2018)

Hi Thorsten,

auf den dritten ist halt ne Castanea mit noch 2 braunen Blättern zu sehen

ich hatte halt mal was gehört das Castanea das erste Jahr schon ne 30-40cm lange Pfahlwurzel treiben, da wären 20cm etwas knapp


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Dez. 2018)

Castanea sativa, __ Marone, die hat beim Umtopfen noch nie Probleme gemacht.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Dez. 2018)

ist ja net das Problem beim topfen sondern wirkt sich später aus

wenn sich Pfahlwurzeln am Boden von Pflanzgefäßen "kringeln" müssen wirkt sich das ja erst nach dem Auspflanzen auf den weiteren Wuchs aus. Solche Pflanzen bleiben im allgemeinen merklich "kümmerlicher" als identische Exemplare deren Pfahlwurzeln kaum verbogen wurden


----------



## Lion (13. Dez. 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ist ja net das Problem beim topfen sondern wirkt sich später aus
> 
> wenn sich Pfahlwurzeln am Boden von Pflanzgefäßen "kringeln" müssen wirkt sich das ja erst nach dem Auspflanzen auf den weiteren Wuchs aus. Solche Pflanzen bleiben im allgemeinen merklich "kümmerlicher" als identische Exemplare deren Pfahlwurzeln kaum verbogen wurden



hallo Frank,
das pflanzen der Kastanien bei Thorsten löst aber nicht dein defektes Gewächshausproblem oder ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Dez. 2018)

Hi Leon,

nö, das ist immer noch kaputt

die keimenden Castanea und Aesculus zumindest können ja in die dunkle Scheune, die ganzen Stauden müssen halt an die regen-/schneegeschützte Südwand wo ja auch meine wintergrünen Arum apulum seit Jahren stehen solange es net auch tagsüber auf < -5 Grad abfällt


----------



## Biotopfan (2. Jan. 2019)

Gut, das Du das sagst..dann werde ich meine neuen Kastanienbabys gleich in die Himbeertöpfe einpflanzen. 
Wobei ich das nicht schlimm finde, wenn Kastanien nicht so schnell so riesig werden.
Die wenigsten haben eine Wald, wo die einen adäquaten standort haben können...
Unser im Hof könnte auchmal die Bremse reinhauen...
Die, welche ich früher immer angeschmachtet habe, sind allesamt nur halb so groß wie unsere, obwohl sie mind. 10 Jahre älter sind. Wobei man an meiner eine Veredelungsstelle sieht. Scheint auf eine weiße __ Kastanie gepfropt zu sein...
Blöd..hätte der Verkäufer in der Baumschule ruhig erwähnen können...
VG Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (10. Feb. 2019)

Hei, die Kastanien von meiner Brioti
  
 oder wie die heißt, fangen an zu keimen...
Wer will?
VG Monika


----------



## Annett (10. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Monika. Haben die roten Kastanien eigentlich auch Probleme mit den Miniermotten oder werden die in Ruhe gelassen


----------



## Biotopfan (10. Feb. 2019)

Hei, sie haben auch ein wenig "die Motten" aber bei weitem nicht so, wie die weißen Kastanien hier im Ort und weiteren Umkreis. Die sind oft schon im August total braun, unsere hat nur vereinzelt Flecken auf den Blättern.
Sie gilt auch allgemein als nicht so stark befallen...
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Feb. 2019)

Auch etwas Intressantes für den Wald.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. März 2019)

vor 4 Wochen wurde das Gewächshaus repariert

war aber umsonst

gestern Abend kam es bei dem "bischen Wind" auf die Idee nach dem losreißen von der Bodenbefestigung mal ne Runde durchs Dorf  zu drehen (ist aber nur bis zum Nachbarn gekommen - und die Reste können sich nun mal nen Schrottplatz genauer angucken)


----------

